# FMF fatty pipe question???



## Corey J (Jan 9, 2010)

im looking to put an fmf pipe on my kdx...but i wanted to talk to some people about it. is it really worth it? and how much power does it really add to the bike??


----------



## brokenskeg (Jan 11, 2010)

I always stuck with Pro Circuit pipes , but alot of my friends liked the FMF pipes . What you will definitely notice is how much crisper the throttle will be . The power seems to "hit" alot quicker twisting into the throttle . Make sure that you match it up with a nice silencer for your type of riding , and have someone that knows what they are doing jet the carb . Hope this helps .


----------



## Corey J (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the great info..i appreciate it!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 12, 2010)

brokenskeg said:


> I always stuck with Pro Circuit pipes  and have someone that knows what they are doing jet the carb . Hope this helps .



I always stuck with Pro Circuit pipes when I was riding also for two stroke or four stroke...just like brokenkegs said make sure whoevers jetting your carb knows their stuff or you'll end up not gaining anything really but sound


----------



## Corey J (Jan 12, 2010)

now what if you didnt get the whole exaust set up but just the silencer...how would that affect it other than change the sound??


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 12, 2010)

KDXfreak said:


> now what if you didnt get the whole exaust set up but just the silencer...how would that affect it other than change the sound??



It might give you alittle but I doubt you'll even notice aything differnt but sound


----------



## Corey J (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info..i recently cleaned out the silencer on my bike..it was clogged big time with carbon and sut!! i even re-wrapped it. i can definently tell a difference..its almost like the bike had a stopped up nose haha


----------



## hoyt85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Like Brokenskeg said I'd go with a Pro Circuit.  I've used PC for almost 10 yrs now. I'd go with a Platinum or Platinum 2 pipe. Stay away from the Works pipe. They're great but the bare metal finish is a lot of work to keep looking good. 
To get the full benifit spend the extra $100 and get a silencer too. 

As far as jetting goes, call LSD Racing!
Larry Dukes is the man!!! He's been doing my MX bikes for years. He's out of Douglasville. He'll only charge like $20-25 to get it if you want him to do it. You'll notice a huge difference in the throttle response too!

PM me if you want his number.


----------



## bowfish hunter (Feb 14, 2010)

I race dirtbikes a KTM 200 xc. imo  fmf all the way i have a fmf gnarly header then a shorty slincer sounds amazing . with yours being a trail bike every kdx ive seen had a fmf pipe


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 5, 2010)

bowfish hunter said:


> I race dirtbikes a KTM 200 xc. imo  fmf all the way i have a fmf gnarly header then a shorty slincer sounds amazing . with yours being a trail bike every kdx ive seen had a fmf pipe



Where do you race at??

What class are you in?


----------

